# where to watch ax men season 5



## will1987 (Jan 10, 2012)

as above any1 got any links cant watch it on history site as not from us thanks


----------



## GM_DaddyMac (Jan 10, 2012)

will1987 said:


> as above any1 got any links cant watch it on history site as not from us thanks



Hey Will, welcome to AS -- newbie rep coming your way. Is that to say you cannot watch an episode on history.com because it identifies your IP address as outside the US?


----------



## will1987 (Jan 10, 2012)

id say thats the problem is there any way around it?


----------

